# Someone take the keys away from me . . .



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2016)

My phone went tits up a couple hours ago. For good apparently. This means I have no way to listen to music in the shop tonight. This means I will have had about 4 days of bad luck in a row. This means someone needs to take the keys to the forum away from me tonight. 

@ripjack13 if I post anything stupid please delete it. 
@NYWoodturner if I post anything stupid and Marc doesn't delete it please ban him. 
@phinds if I post anything stupid and Marc doesn't delete it and Scott doesn't ban him please be an a$$hole to both of them for 10 solid minutes, I will give you their phone numbers. 


Otherwise I guess I could set up an actual radio in my shop and save the entire forum . . . .

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2016)

Should I start deleting now? How far back do I go?

Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 30, 2016)

So I just sit here and look pretty?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 30, 2016)

Didn't you just get s new iPhone recently?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> So I just sit here and look pretty?



Yes, pretty boy. 



JR Custom Calls said:


> Didn't you just get s new iPhone recently?



It's been new for a couple of years or so.


----------



## Brink (Jul 30, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Didn't you just get s new iPhone recently?



With those tiny hands, he thought it was a flat screen tv.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2016)

Brink said:


> With those tiny hands, he thought it was a flat screen tv.





I may have to pay you some bonus zeros when your go-away money comes through for that one . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> So I just sit here and look pretty?


As usual.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2016)

I came back in not long after I went out to work obviously. I can't find a camera and my sales depend on it. I'm screwed until Monday when I can get a new phone. I've dug up 5 old camera's so far and between not being able to find the chargers for them, the batteries, the cords, or any combination thereof I can't take a single picture. 

Life is good though. I'm not adrift at sea. That really sucks.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2016)

Well...if you were at sea, you wouldn't need the phone....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Well...if you were at sea, you wouldn't need the phone....



That's when I would need it most.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Should I start deleting now? How far back do I go?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That's when I would need it most.



Does Mrs Kevin have a phone with camera?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Does Mrs Kevin have a phone with camera?



Yes. But she is at work practicing her life-saving skills for people who didn't make good choices in their lives and don't really appreciate her at all but they might die without her care. What else is new. And when she is not doing that she is volunteering to connect long lost family members that have no hope of finding their family . . . . . ever. 

My lack of a camera is small potatoes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## CWS (Jul 30, 2016)

Maybe you could just sing to yourself. I'm sure you know all the words to the songs you listen too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes. But she is at work practicing her life-saving skills for people who didn't make good choices in their lives and don't really appreciate her at all but they might die without her care. What else is new. And when she is not doing that she is volunteering to connect long lost family members that have no hope of finding their family . . . . . ever.
> 
> My lack of a camera is small potatoes.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 30, 2016)

CWS said:


> Maybe you could just sing to yourself. I'm sure you know all the words to the songs you listen too.


Limerickalooza 2016!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2016)

Y'all are doing a great job. Whoever y'all are. Just don't let those damn Yankees or Monkeys have the keys . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 30, 2016)

CWS said:


> Maybe you could just sing to yourself. I'm sure you know all the words to the songs you listen too.



Never really listened to the words- probably cause hearing has NEVER been good. Just got hearing aid- DAMN it is a noisy world........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Never really listened to the words- probably cause hearing has NEVER been good. Just got hearing aid- DAMN it is a noisy world........



My wife wants me to get my hearing checked. I told her I hear enough crap, why would I want to hear more of it? She said something that sounded like duck foo as she walked away......

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Brink (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Y'all are doing a great job. Whoever y'all are. Just don't let those damn Yankees or Monkeys have the keys . . . . . .



I got the keys! Let's go.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 31, 2016)

Here's me and @Kevin

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CWS (Jul 31, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes. But she is at work practicing her life-saving skills for people who didn't make good choices in their lives and don't really appreciate her at all but they might die without her care. What else is new. And when she is not doing that she is volunteering to connect long lost family members that have no hope of finding their family . . . . . ever.
> 
> My lack of a camera is small potatoes.


People who spend their time helping others are ANGELS. They go to work every day knowing almost ever one they have to deal with that day has pain, and doesn't want to be there. (And some are just crouch old men)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 31, 2016)

Brink said:


> I got the keys! Let's go.
> 
> View attachment 110244



Right turn Clyde.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------

